# Problemas con KDM y KDE3

## xphree

Señores!

hace dos dias se me habia dañado el kdmrc, y pues, lo volvi a configurar.. el problema es, que cuando inicio KDM, se me bloquea el teclado, y me toca salirme a consola ( con el click a console login ) y ejecutar kde3 por startx.. la cosa es, que cada 15 segundos, se me va para CONSOLA, cosa que me tiene loco.. argg.. cambiar cada 15 segundos de X a consola de consola a X, me tiene mamao..

Espero que me den una solucion a esto..

con kdm antes el kde3 me funcionaba de maravilla

----------

## xphree

Pues... veo que respondieron xDDDDD

he parao el servicio /etc/init.d/xdm, y he quitado el problema, que se me pasa para el (vc/1) ... listo..

y ando reemergiando el kdebase, para arreglar el kdm..

buena solucion?

----------

